# HONG KONG | Innovation Tower | U/C



## gusgazman (Jan 18, 2007)

one more geniously designed building by zaha hadid... she's my fave!


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

So what happened, did they approve the exception or not? Really hope they did, since its a great looking building...


----------



## andisart (Oct 28, 2004)

any news on the height restriction?


----------



## stewartrama (Jun 12, 2008)

Gaeus said:


> Darn! This is such a very advanced architecture! Zaha Hadid is such an under-rated architect. He deserves more recognition!


try she. but _she_ is actually very rude and vain in person, so i tend to ignore her work.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

cool


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Any news on this?

Seems to have been forgotten, no new posts for over half a year...


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I think this is going ahead, and expected to be completed by 2011 (latest 2012).

There is a mini-architectural exhibit regarding this and other PolyU related projects in the podium level of Y-Core at PolyU.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Couldn't find much at all on this project. Can someone give me an address?

*In the frame *
25 May 2009
The Standard

Two heavyweights in the world of architecture, Norman Foster and Rem Koolhaas, are likely to be two of the three consultants on the showpiece West Kowloon cultural project.

The project, which has had a bumpy nine years since conception, is meant to pull together a variety of venues for performances and exhibitions.

"Competition was keen as Pritzker Prize laureates took part," a source familiar with the situation told The Standard, referring to what is considered the premier award in architecture.

Britain's Foster and Holland's Koolhaas are both winners. The West Kowloon Cultural District Authority is looking for a project consultant and three conceptual plan consultants from 40 submissions received for the harborside project.

Sixteen consultants, including master architects, made presentations in late February. "A final stage has been reached and the results will be announced soon, the latest being early July," a government source said.

While Foster, Koolhaas and fellow architectural powerhouses Zaha Hadid - another Pritzker awardee - and Daniel Libeskind were among those short- listed, none would disclose concepts. But different sources said Foster and Koolhaas were favorites.

The project was proposed in 1999 and an international competition was held three years later, but the scheme was scrapped in 2005 owing to opposition from the property and cultural sectors.

Foster, who was also the architect for the HSBC headquarters in Hong Kong and the airport at Chek Lap Kok, has been close to the project already. He won the masterplan competition in 2002, which featured a massive and controversial canopy. That was criticized for being impractical.

Under mounting opposition, the government ultimately replaced a single-developer plan and proposed a majority developer to fund a HK$28 billion trust for operation of the arts and cultural facilities by a separate statutory body.

In January 2006, three short-listed developers balked at the revised plan, calling it commercially unfeasible, and the entire project was sent back to the drawing board.

Koolhaas, who visited Hong Kong last year, was behind the CCTV Tower in Beijing. He is a professor at Harvard University and made a study of the development of the Pearl River Delta as early as 1997.

*British-Iraqi architect Hadid designed Innovation Tower for the Hong Kong Polytechnic University for completion in 2011, and the Chanel Mobile Art Pavilion that featured in Hong Kong last year.*

American-Polish architect Libeskind designed the Creative Media Centre for the City University of Hong Kong, which will be completed in 2010. He also won the competition for the Ground Zero redevelopment in New York.

The three selected consultants must participate in a two-year public engagement exercise that starts in July. If they do not have a Hong Kong base they will have to set up a representative office or have local partners.

Both Foster and Koolhaas already have offices in Hong Kong.

Community expectations are supposed to be reflected in the three conceptual plans, and the public will choose the winner early next year.

The selected plan will then be developed into a detailed development program, which will go for public consultation again until it is submitted to the Town Planning Board in the second quarter of 2011.

The fifth board meeting of the West Kowloon Cultural District Authority will be held today.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll be going to PolyU tomorrow - to Y-Core in fact. Will remind myself to get the address.


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

_00_deathscar said:


> I'll be going to PolyU tomorrow - to Y-Core in fact. Will remind myself to get the address.


How about some pictures update, too? :lol:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

EricIsHim said:


> How about some pictures update, too? :lol:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

Source: http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._219765440414_559540414_3324624_1194938_n.jpg

Any update?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Knowing the coordinates of the plot would be a start.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

So this is under construction now right?


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

any updates about this porject?

It quite interesses me
the 3d model looks great btw... nice representative model of the concept..
nice layering of the building

great design!


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I or here | Part II or  here | Part III  | Part IV  | Part V
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I or here | Part II or  here | Part III  | Part IV  | Part V
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I or here | Part II or  here | Part III  | Part IV  | Part V
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings[/QUOTE]


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

wow!


----------



## Black_Diamond (Aug 31, 2009)

Link.












Link.


----------

